# Steel Dragon



## NohCego (Dec 3, 2013)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
CASE- CM COSMOS SE
CPU- INTEL 4770K
MOBO-MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING
GPU-MSI GeForce GTX 770 GAMING
MEMORY- CORSAIR VENGEANCE 4x4 1866
PSU-COOLER MASTER V-1000
SSD-CORSAIR FORCE GT 2 x 60
JUNPUS THERMAL DIAMOND GREASE
FANS- 6 x COOLER MASTER SICKLE FLOW 
MNPCTECH 360 OVERKILL RADIATOR GRILL
MNPCTECH M3 RADIATOR SCREWS
MNPCTECH RED ANONIZED THUMBSCREWS

WC PARTS

CPU BLOCK- ALPHACOOL XP3 LIGHT
RESERVOIR- PHOPYA BALANCE 150
PUMP- ALPHACOOL VPP655
RADIATOR- ALPHACOOL FULL COPPER 240/ 360
PHOBYA ZUPERZERO RED
ALPHACOOL CONNECTOR G1/4 CHROME
E22 CLEAR HARD TUBING
BITSPOWER SLI LINKS


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 3, 2013)

personally i like the red color


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome! Do you have a build log for it?


----------



## Mr_HakerZ (Dec 3, 2013)

One word : Awesome


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 4, 2013)

... such a thing could not have been crafted by terrestrial  hands......  where are you from really?


----------



## NohCego (Dec 4, 2013)

I thank everyone for the compliments! I am very grateful to all the people who follow my work and all my sponsors.


----------



## Mathmodding (Dec 6, 2013)

excelllent work ;-) 9


----------



## X-zone taka-p (Dec 7, 2013)

This is 10/10 rightly!

A very exciting dragon !

The very good thing was seen.

Thank you!


----------



## JediRockstar68 (Dec 7, 2013)

Well done great art work here LOVE this build 10/10


----------



## Bow (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## rojiuranonekosann (Dec 8, 2013)

Very nice.
Cool modding. 

10/10. to you.


----------



## KithKhan (Dec 9, 2013)

Outstanding acrylic work, and I love the way it all ties together.  Great job!


----------



## inkandtoner (Dec 11, 2013)

woow
I feel the POWER


----------



## djemir (Mar 6, 2014)

This is an amazing case. When I saw the pictures in google search I thought it might be an MSI built case and was thinking that's the case for me! You did an amazing job, it is my favorite build by far.


----------



## Devon68 (May 1, 2014)

Congratulations you are the fifth person that got a 10/10 from me. The mod is simply amazing and cant find any flaws..


----------

